# separating pins from cpu's without nitric



## golddigger2 (Oct 26, 2009)

Does anyone know a way to seperate pins from cpu's without using nitric acid. Since 9/11 most chemicals are extreamly hard to access in the part of the world i am in.
We cant get sulphuric acid, nitric acid, liquid hydrogen peroxide is obtainable but difficult, sodium nitrate i had to obtain from a butcher so I dont know how pure it is (but it does smell like pineapple lol) So all i want to do is seperate the pins from the cpu's prior to using AR. Would I be able to use AP as i have a batch of fingers marinating in it at the moment.

Any Ideas greatly appreciated.

I am a newbe and am half way through the gold refining manual.



A wise man uses his superior knowledge to prevent putting himself in a situation where he would have to demonstrate his superior skill !


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 26, 2009)

what part of the world are you in? do you have auto parts stores? car batteries? If you do then you can buy battery acid which is sulfuric acid diluted to about 30 percent or so. 
Spectra stump remover = potassium nitrate.
Combine the two and you will get a mixture that will work like nitric, but keep the solder out.

Or you can buy a distillation rig and distill the nitric, takes some learning and although it seems real easy
it tends to not be.

Concrete cleaner is HCL you may have the diluted green version but it will still work

Peroxide, used to clean wounds they have it at drug stores.

Jim


----------



## golddigger2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Im in Australia and all the auto parts stores i have tried dont sell sulfuric acid as it has been used in some acid attacks. we have car batteries but paying $200+ for a car battery to remove the acid seems a bit counterproductive. Wreckers recycle the lead cells from batteries so I may have better luck there. I did manage to get hold of some sulphuric but i had to buy a $40 motorbike battery before they would sell me the acid. HCL is no problem I can get that by the gallon. Good tip on the stump remover i will have a look at that.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 27, 2009)

Golddigger,

You should try to find some sodium bisul*fate* (NaHSO4). It's an extremely versatile substitute for sulfuric acid in many cases.

It can be used as a starting point for all the mineral acids and several organic acids as well. It's easy to store, easy to handle, and cheap. You can even make sulfuric acid from it!

It's sold by just about any pool supply outlet either locally or online as ph minus or ph decreaser. Here in the states it runs less than $2 a pound with shipping.

Steve


----------



## golddigger2 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your Fantastic suggestions and information everyone on this forum is so willing to help, it is a vast resource of untapped, freindly info by which I am blown away. Well it took quite a bit of detective work but I managed to find a supplier that is willing to sell me some sulphuric acid and with all the other suggestions for the nitrates I am sure i will be able to brew up some nitric acid.

Thanks to everyone for your answers


----------



## golddigger2 (Nov 17, 2009)

Lazersteve I got hold of some sodium bisulphate as it is much cheaper than sulphuric acid and now i am unsure how to proceed with it. Do you just add water to it or is distilation or some other method required before it is usefull for refining?


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 17, 2009)

Sodium Bisulfate is a good starting point for many acids, what is your final goal (ie: nitric acid for silver, sulfuric acid for a cell, ...) ?

Steve


----------



## golddigger2 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nitric was my goal, by making sulphuric or sulphuric substitute and adding the nitrates if i can get hold of some.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 17, 2009)

To make nitric acid you'll need a nitrate to mix with the bisulfate.

Steve


----------



## golddigger2 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks steve your a legend!


----------



## golddigger2 (Nov 24, 2009)

steve
I made up some sodium bisulphate mixed with water and added potassium nitrate. It seems to work but doesn't appear very strong. The directions on the pack say that 60 grams treats a 5000 litre pool so I added 60 grams to a 5 litre container just to see what happened. Do you have any guidence on how much of the chemicals to use to get a resonable nitric solution. I have looked all over the net for a way to turn sodium bisulfate into sulfuric acid but there is no answers.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 24, 2009)

Modified Nitric Recipe

You will need to adjust the ratios for the molar mass of potassium nitrate. I have not tried this using salt peter, so let us know how it works. I know it works with sodium nitrate. 

The resulting sodium sulfate salt has very unique solubility characteristics which is why it was specified in this recipe.

The acid is weak because of incomplete conversion of the nitrate to nitric. Repeat the freezing steps to extract more of the sodium sulfate salt for a better conversion.

Distillation of this recipe will produce better results with nitrates besides sodium nitrate. 

Heating the resulting nitric acid with your scrap speeds the reaction. 

Steve


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 24, 2009)

golddigger2 said:


> steve
> I made up some sodium bisulphate mixed with water and added potassium nitrate. It seems to work but doesn't appear very strong. The directions on the pack say that 60 grams treats a 5000 litre pool so I added 60 grams to a 5 litre container just to see what happened. Do you have any guidence on how much of the chemicals to use to get a resonable nitric solution. I have looked all over the net for a way to turn sodium bisulfate into sulfuric acid but there is no answers.



No wonder it seems weak. Read the original recipe and note the ratio of the ingredients, 60g in 5 liters would probably only give nitric with much less than 1% strength.

/Göran


----------



## depperl001 (May 31, 2010)

golddigger2 said:


> Im in Australia and all the auto parts stores i have tried dont sell sulfuric acid as it has been used in some acid attacks. we have car batteries but paying $200+ for a car battery to remove the acid seems a bit counterproductive. Wreckers recycle the lead cells from batteries so I may have better luck there. I did manage to get hold of some sulphuric but i had to buy a $40 motorbike battery before they would sell me the acid. HCL is no problem I can get that by the gallon. Good tip on the stump remover i will have a look at that.
> 
> Thanks for the advice


 Hi,

Contact Battery sellers, you should be able to buy it in 4L lots. I am in Rockhampton, QLD and have no problem with it. I have more trouble buying Nitric Acid.
Regards,
Josef Vavryn


----------

